# JBoss in Eclipse einbinden



## Generic1 (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätte gerne JBoss unter Eclipse eingebunden, weiß vielleicht jemand ein Tutorial, wie man das am Besten macht?
lg


----------



## Blakh (17. Mai 2010)

Meinst du so etwas?

Running JBoss in Eclipse on a Developer's Workstation

Oder sowas?

JBossIDE-Tutorial.pdf


----------



## Generic1 (23. Mai 2010)

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit dem JBoss.
Der soll ja um einiges Umfangreicher als der Tomcat sein bzw. Tomcat ist nur ein Teil von JBoss.
Habt Ihr vielleicht ein paar Erfahrungsberichte/Tipps auf die man im Umgang mit JBoss achten sollte?
Besten Dank,
lg


----------



## Blakh (26. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mit JBOSS für ein Portlet-Projekt gearbeitet und es lief problemlos. Das JBoss Portal lies sich einfach bedienen.

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen .


----------



## Generic1 (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

vielleicht noch ne blöde Frage aber ich komme aus der NetBeans Ecke und weiß jetzt nicht genau, welche Eclipse version ich verwenden soll um Webapplikationen mit dem JBoss zu erzeugen.
Da gibt es ja mehrere Versionen wie Ganymade usw.
Was soll ich da verwenden, damit ich JSP, Servlet unterstützung und auch EJB, JNDI, ... Unterstützung habe?
Besten Dank!!
lg


----------



## Blakh (28. Mai 2010)

> Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers (190 MB)
> Tools for Java developers creating Java EE and Web applications, including a Java IDE, tools for Java EE, JPA, JSF, Mylyn and others.



Die aktuelle Version hat den Projektnamen "Galileo". "Ganymede" ist der Vorgänger. Wenn du auf eclipse.org gehst und dort zu den Downloads, bekommst du automatisch die aktuellste Version.


----------

